# Failed ICSI cycle - 6 eggs, 0 fertilised



## Lleesa (Jun 26, 2009)

Hello

I'm new to this forum (and posted this somewhere else but think I was in the wrong place!!!), but wanted to see if anyone had had a similar experience to me and my DH.  We have just had our first ICSI cycle, our diagnosis is low number of normal sperm forms, I am 32 and my husband is 33.  I had 6 eggs removed last Tuesday, but none fertilised - we were devasted as it was not something we were expecting at all.  I think I had been more prepared for a 2ww and BFN, but not this.  It seems like it is impossible for us to make a baby    and not even sure if it is worth trying again.  We have not had the follow up appointment yet at the clinic, all we have been told (by the embryologist) is that there were no "noted" problems with the eggs or the sperm that were used.

Has anybody had the same experience i.e. no fertilisation at all with ICSI?  

Any experiences that you can share would be really appreciated.  I really want to be as clued up as possible for our follow up appointment on Friday (just found the list of questions that are really useful so thank you )

Thanks, Lisa x


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Lisa,

Sorry no words of wisdom but I hope clinic appointment goes well on Friday and you get some answers.

I can understand that it was the last thing you expected, through egg donation on my first IVF we we all prepared but got no eggs and was shocked that it had happened.

Please think positive and don't give up. Make sure that you partner is taking multi-vitaims etc to help sperm count.

I am now on the 4th and final attempt in spain this month, i decided to continue as i was not ready to say goodbye to IVf and only you will know if and when you are ready to move on. 

I truely hope all goes well and one day you get the BFP you so wish for!!!

sending you a hug

Jen


----------



## Lleesa (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks so much, Jen .  I have managed to muster up a bit of hope over the last week and am feeling a lot better than I did.  Very nervous about tomorrow, but my DH has reassured me that this will help us to decide our next step whatever that may be.  Am just putting together all my questions now, I just hope we get chance to ask them as previous experience is that the appointment starts late and is rushed.  Maybe they will be spend more time with us tomorrow though.  

Sounds  like you have been through a lot with 3 cycles - and must have been so disappointing to get no eggs.  Really hope this cycle works for you.  It must be quite different having treatment in Spain - is it a good clinic over there?  Hope you are managing to have a bit of a holiday whilst you are cycling.

Thanks again for replying - really appreciate it.  Good luck!

Lisa xxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

lisa just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow. We got zero fertilisation with ivf not icsi so I understand how you feeling  

whippet x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

just dropping by to wish you luck for tomorrow.

I had 6 eggs my first ICSI and although one did fertilize it arrested and I had no transfer.

My protocol was changed and although my journey has not been an easy one at all, I am now mummy to 2 girls (one by ICSI and one amazingly naturally) so please take heart 

xxx


----------



## Lleesa (Jun 26, 2009)

Thank you so much!  You have both given me hope.  EBW it is very encouraging that you seem to have had a similar ICSI cycle previously but now have two beautiful daughters - wow!  I shall add to the hope I am storing up - that really has cheered me up   

If you don't mind telling me, which protocol were you on and changed to?  I was on antagonist with menopur. 

Thanks again for your support.  I'll let you know how I get on tomorrow.

Lisa xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

just lost a long reply and running a bath between feeds so forgive the shorthand

cycle 1 gonal f long protocol
cycle 2 would have been menopur long protocol but failed to downreg so cancelled
cycle 3 short protocol with menopur...bfp but sadly mmc in nov 06
cycle 4 new clinic scared me by putting me back on gonal f for antagonist protocol. Didnt have much success in the follie number front but despite being advised by hospital to give up we carried on and I got pg with dd 1.

Hope that helps and good luck x


----------



## Lleesa (Jun 26, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Lleesa (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks again.  Just to let you know we have decided with the clinic to try again in Sept/Oct.  They have no idea why it happened - sperm had improved lots and eggs were good quality.  It is going to be hard knowing that it could happen again, but we know we have to give it another shot.  Fingers crossed!!!  xxxxxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

good luck honey keep in touch   

whippet x


----------

